# What films do you want?



## padders (Sep 10, 2000)

Just leave suggestions here and I will probably add them in


----------



## padders (Sep 11, 2000)

Come on everyone, you need to tell what films you like or i can't add them!


----------



## Martouf (Sep 21, 2000)

Independance Day?
I s'pose they have to be SciFi?


----------



## padders (Sep 21, 2000)

Will add,

yes have to be sci-fi although we use a broad description of what is sci-fi.


----------



## Martouf (Sep 22, 2000)

I'm a big fan of cartoons like Daria and Angry Beavers? But i guess you wouldn't want your lovely boards full of lil' kids shows?

What about JAG?


----------



## padders (Sep 22, 2000)

well not now. Maybe some time we will expand past Science Fiction but not yet I am afraid. There are lots of shows i would like here as well like Popular, Jack and Gill, South Park, Simpsons, Futurama etc ... but not yet.


----------



## Martouf (Sep 22, 2000)

Jack and Gill? That hasn't even hit Australia yet (I think)... 
If i ran ascifi.com i would not wont a TV show based forum that i don't know much about... do you get me?


----------



## padders (Sep 22, 2000)

Yup.. it is difficult to set up areas when i no almost nothing about them. The Farscape section is hard enough as I have only watched about half the episodes so far. X-files even harder because i have no idea what is going on at the moment in it. Star Wars a nightmare as i havn't even seen all the films (please don't bug me on that, i have no idea why i havn't and i am sure i will sometime), Lexx only watched 1 episode and did not like it one bit, earth final conflict i could do, seen lots of it, outer limits no idea how many eps i have seen but that would work as it is individual episodes anyway and it goes on.....

Jack and Gill is very new here as well, think we are on 5th episode. Missed it tonight, forgot to video and missed popular last night (love that show.. so real) but i thik they repeat (popular does anyway) at end of week.


----------



## Martouf (Sep 23, 2000)

WATCH STAR WARS!!!!
Well i am suited well in the Stargate forum, i have seen every episode....
Lexx? That sounds intersting...
Hmm.... Jack and Jill sounds intersting, i give it 8 months to reach Aus....


----------



## Corzafa (Nov 18, 2000)

lexx i have seen a bit of but did not understand it fully, have not watched another episode yet. EFC, did not like have not watched it since. Oh and yeah hurry up and watch star wars


----------



## missferal (Nov 19, 2000)

*Titles*

Well apart from the obvious Star gate and Star trek movies, what about: 
War of the Worlds.  
The day the earth stood still.
THe "Alien" series
Galexy Quest (okay so it was funny) 
The Fifth Element
Total Recall

god's the list is endless.


----------



## padders (Nov 19, 2000)

Wow... first post here in about 100 hundred years.

In fact, with the next version i am going to add a few hundred films to the list. It will work more like:

Sci-Fi Films > A > Anaconda
Sci-Fi Films > A > Another A Film
Sci-Fi Films > S > Stargate
Sci-Fi Films > S > Star Trek 1

etc

although not sure if star trek and stargate films should be talked about only in the stargate and star trek sections. We shall see.


----------



## MythingLink (Nov 19, 2000)

In my opinion, I think the Star Trek and Stargate Films should be listed here as well.  I mean eventually your going to have users who just come to this forum and don't visit the others.

Moderators could, I suppose, cross post some of the more interesting conversations going on the Star Trek and Stargate boards.

I know this is probably a major pain, but isn't there a way to have the Stargate Film discussion show up in both this board the the Stargate board?  Kind of like how we're planning on doing with the Chit Chat areas and the general board discussion?

Cheers,


----------



## padders (Nov 19, 2000)

no, there istn't  and i don't even know if we will be able to for chit chat i am just hoping we can.

But i have a slightly different plan where every post and every thread would just be replicated. We shall see.


----------



## padders (Feb 28, 2001)

everything listed here will be added. Use the request a film thread no to ask for new sections.


----------

